
We’re moving away from torrents, so what's next? - MrJagil
http://blog.getstrike.net/post/138192622233/were-moving-away-from-torrents-so-whats-next
======
ihuman
The headline is a bit misleading. I thought it was saying that the internet is
moving away from torrents, not that a company was pivoting.

------
stuaxo
What was it they did with torrents before ?

------
tibbon
I imagine a blockchain-based distributed file store that doesn't need a
tracker. Or something that the blockchain IS the tracker.

~~~
dogma1138
Torrent's can work without a tracker BT supports peer discovery via DHT and
few other distributed protocols.

